# Lighting for Low Tech 20 Gallon Planted



## geonut (Jun 24, 2012)

Looking for suggestions for lighting for a freshwater planted 20 gallon tank (24" x 12" x 18").

Would like this to be a low light tank (1 watt - 1.5 watts per gallon ).


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I use a 18W 2-bulb T5HO, which is medium light. You could probably look for a 1 bulb fixture.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah 2x18 w is a good bet. 

Give led fixtures a look. There are a lot out there now that are dimable. Perfect low to med or highlight tanks. 

If you can find one I heard great things about the finnex planted 24/7 fixture.


----------

